# Jointer and Lathe



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm looking for a Jointer and a Lathe....

Send me a PM


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Delta 6 inch, with cart,like brand new, asking $350, retail $690


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

None above , 

But I do have a couple of planers , a Jet 12in table saw , some trim routers , saw blades , router bits , etc etc etc , 

PM if interested of anything .


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what size lathe are you looking for, I may know of one for sale.


----------

